# Bock 5mm nib unit dimensions in inches with Drill sizes



## More4dan (Mar 26, 2016)

Attached is my dimensions for the Bock 5mm nib and feeder triple unit. Also my the drills I use to create the front section.  Let me know if you have questions or comments. The Tap for the threads is a metric 0.6 pitch while the diameter is slightly over 0.25"


----------



## Rockytime (Mar 26, 2016)

Thanks, I can use that info.


----------



## More4dan (Mar 26, 2016)

Also a link to a post for making a tap to work with the Bock 5 mm nib unit. 

www.penturners.org/forum/f166/making-your-own-specialty-taps-bock-5-mm-139755/#post1844181


----------



## Penultimate (Mar 28, 2016)

Greetings
Thanks for the sketch. I have a .dwg and a .dxf of the nib section if anyone is interested. PM me and I will send it. I couldn't upload the drawings to thi thread.


----------



## PAturner (May 2, 2016)

In steps one through 4, (prior to reversal) is the blank mounted so that the outside-threaded end is towards the tailstock or the headstock?


----------



## Penultimate (May 7, 2016)

Greetings
I think I uploaded the files properly. There are two .dwgs and one .dxf
Good luck. I did these to the best of my abilities and they work for me in my designs. I hope they are helpful.


----------



## More4dan (May 15, 2016)

PAturner said:


> In steps one through 4, (prior to reversal) is the blank mounted so that the outside-threaded end is towards the tailstock or the headstock?



Threaded outside end toward the headstock for steps 1-4. I use a chuck or you could use a collet.


----------

